# vehicle battery



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

We have the usual problems with Ducato based 'van ie. the vehicle battery tends to go flat if left for more than a few days so I leave it on hookup and press the button to charge the VB every 5/6 days.

As we hadn't even moved the van for about 8 weeks, just before Christmas we decided to take it on a short run of a few miles just to move bearings, tyres etc. Tried to start engine, click, all dash lights went out. checked control panel and found VB at 11.8v which has always been enough to start before. Turned key once more, started immediately with a good strong turn over. Didn't think too much about it just assumed starter solenoid or something had got a bit stuck having been standing for so long. Got back from run (approx 20 miles) and immediately put on charge for the rest of the day, about 7 hours.

This was thursday 22nd Dec.

Boxing day we thought we'd take her on a longer trip Swalecliffe, take some sarnies and a flask of tea, and generally chill out.

key in ignition, click, no start. Tried again, click no start. Looked at control panel - 11.9v. Tried again, started exactly as you'd want.

Anyone got any ideas.

Thoughts would be appreciated.

Bob


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

For a battery that has been on charge 11.8 - 11.9 is low
It could be that a cell is knackered in the battery
Alan H


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I agree with Fatalhud, 11.8v is only about 50% charged and in my experience is about at the lower limit where a battery may start the engine.

Are you sure that the battery is actually receiving some charge when hooked up? Does it show a higher voltage reading when on charge?

JohnW


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I think 11.8 is even lower than half way - more like only 30% charged. Also repeatedly being discharged to this level will shorten the battery life. If the battery and charger are both functioning correctly then you should be showing more like 12.6 when fully charged and higher than that when charging. I suspect one or other of those is your problem. I suggest get the battery checked by a local garage / battery supplier if convenient.


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks eveyone. Shows around 13.5 going in when charging and 12. 7 when fully charged


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

battery charger was new in September.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

The trouble with voltage readings during any period of activity is that they will read either artificially high (during charging) or low (when being used). The only true readings come when a battery has rested for some time.

It does sound increasingly though like you may have a cell going down.

JohnW


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Starting*

If you do change your battery and the problem's persist it could well be your immobiliser, had this trouble, had the thing taken out no trouble since, only thing is it wont stop any one stealing it, but thieves will get around any thing if its worth having.


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

It may be worth checking the short earth lead from gearbox housing to vehicle body, its located passenger side, and can be seen from engine compartment, they have been known to corrode.


Best of luck

Eric


----------

